
Apple’s news subscription service doesn’t have a lot of news - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/27/18281335/apple-news-plus-newsstand-needs-newspapers-magazines
======
joshuabosco
Of course it doesn't. Why would you join Spotify when people are already
gladly subscribing to hear your songs on your website? Same goes here - this
way, the newspapers are getting more money too.

